# fakat fukaralik



## modus.irrealis

Hi,

I'm reading another story which also seems to be a joke, but I'm having a few difficulties again. (If people are interested, this one's about Nasreddin, whose stories, I understand, are very popular?)

The first part I'm having trouble with is the following sentence, which is spoken by Nasreddin:

Fakat fukaralık, un bulunuyor yağ bulunmuyor;

More precisely, my question is what is the relationship between "Fakat fukaralık" and the rest of the sentence. I translate the sentence, loosely, as

But poverty, there is wheat, there is no grease.

and I'm thinking that "poverty" is to be understood as meaning "because of [my] poverty." Am I understanding this right? And if so, how come "fukaralık" has no case ending or postposition to explain its relation with the rest of the sentence? Or am I missing something?


----------



## aslan

modus.irrealis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm reading another story which also seems to be a joke, but I'm having a few difficulties again. (If people are interested, this one's about Nasreddin, whose stories, I understand, are very popular?)
> 
> The first part I'm having trouble with is the following sentence, which is spoken by Nasreddin:
> 
> Fakat fukaralık, un bulunuyor yağ bulunmuyor;
> 
> More precisely, my question is what is the relationship between "Fakat fukaralık" and the rest of the sentence. I translate the sentence, loosely, as
> 
> But poverty, there is wheat, there is no grease.
> 
> and I'm thinking that "poverty" is to be understood as meaning "because of [my] poverty." Am I understanding this right? And if so, how come "fukaralık" has no case ending or postposition to explain its relation with the rest of the sentence? Or am I missing something?


 
Heyy Nasreddin Hodja , He is from my city... 

You got it well. Here with saying  "fakat fukaralık" Nasreddin imply that because of the his poverty He doesn t have all the stuff completely There is always something missing. 

Altough I am not that good at grammer, I will try to explain;

We sometimes use these kinds of expression without any appendix, in order to give a strong meaning,Let s give a look the examples below,

Zenginlik işte , Ne diyebilirim ki adamı değiştiriyor(Richness,  What can I say, It changes people
Fakirlik , ne yapsın gariban ((not literally) Poverty, What can he do?
Yaşlılık işte, Yürüyemiyor bile (senectitude, He even can t walk)

I hope the examples are enough explanatory to grasp it 





We sometimes


----------



## sound shift

aslan said:


> Heyy Nasreddin Hodja , He is from my city...


Akşehir?


----------



## aslan

sound shift said:


> Akşehir?


 
I am not from Akşehir, but from Konya. Akşehir is a town in Konya Province


----------



## sound shift

Aslan,

"Akşehir is a town of Konya city" will probably be understood as "Akşehir is a suburb of Konya", which is not true. It is better to say, "Akşehir is a town in Konya Province".


----------



## modus.irrealis

aslan said:


> I hope the examples are enough explanatory to grasp it



They were, and thanks for the explanation. It was very clear.


----------



## spakh

modus.irrealis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm reading another story which also seems to be a joke, but I'm having a few difficulties again. (If people are interested, this one's about Nasreddin, whose stories, I understand, are very popular?)
> 
> The first part I'm having trouble with is the following sentence, which is spoken by Nasreddin:
> 
> Fakat fukaralık, un bulunuyor yağ bulunmuyor;
> 
> More precisely, my question is what is the relationship between "Fakat fukaralık" and the rest of the sentence. I translate the sentence, loosely, as
> 
> But poverty, there is wheat, there is no grease.
> 
> and I'm thinking that "poverty" is to be understood as meaning "because of [my] poverty." Am I understanding this right? And if so, how come "fukaralık" has no case ending or postposition to explain its relation with the rest of the sentence? Or am I missing something?


 

Can it be 'fakir fukaralık' instead of fakat fukaralık?
fakir fukaralık is situation of poverty and I think it fits there perfectly.
fakir fukara means poor people


----------



## aslan

spakh said:


> Can it be 'fakir fukaralık' instead of fakat fukaralık?
> fakir fukaralık is situation of poverty and I think it fits there perfectly.
> fakir fukara means poor people


 
I don t think so, Because We generally use the phrase "Fakir fukara" as subject or object of the sentences.

Fakir fukara toplanmış, belediye başkanı ile konuşmaya gitmişler.
O adam fakir fukarayı umursamazdı.

I don t think that the phrase "Fakir fukaralık" is appropriate for the sentence modus.irrealis gave.I mean It doesn t sound good to me.

Fakir fukaralık, un bulunuyor yağ bulunmuyor


----------

